# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  در مورد  maintenance plan در sql server

## hassanzarabi

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
ببخشید  یک سئوال داشتم در maintenance plan در قسمت rebuild index در عکس  زیر شماره 1 و 2 و 3 چه کارهایی انجام می دهند و شماره 2 در حقیقت از ما  درصد می گیرد این درصد چیست اگر می شود یک مقدار توضیح دهید  ممنون می شوم

ضمیمه 148296

----------

